# Sticky  Cere Changes



## milipidi

A common question in the Health Section of TB relates to changes in our birds' cere. Normally it is our hens that cause us the most distress as they become mature and then go in and out of condition.

Going back through some photos of my hens I have come to realise just how dramatic those changes can be, and just how much they differ from bird to bird.

The changes in the cocks cere's are less dramatic but I thought I would share some of my birds with you, and the changes they have gone through ...

*These are pics of my hens from young till maturity, and for the older ones in breeding condition.

Estrella - Lutino
 

Nube - Grey, SF Dominant Pied


BlueBird - Sky Blue, Opaline, SF Spangle
 

Pearl - Grey, Opaline, SF Spangle, SF Yellowface II
 

YellowBird - Albino Yellowface II (aka Creamino)


SeaBreeze - Sky Blue, SF Yellowface II, Recessive Pied
  

Tierra - Light Green, Cinnamon Wing
 

These next two birds I got at the end of the breeding season and they are coming out of condition.
Nox - Normal Grey
 

Aurora - Normal Blue
 

Male or Female, we are still trying to figure it out 

Daifuku - Colbalt Recessive Pied
  

The cocks from young to maturity.

Wasbi - Sky Blue Goldenface II
 

Ocean - Sky Blue Goldenface II
 

Plus some of my older boys ... 
Grey Bird (normal grey) & Okashi (cobalt sf dom pied)
 

*


----------

